# Who are your favourite big horses?



## Matt73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Like the title says, who are some of your favourite living big horses.

My fave are Cumano (ridden by Jos Lansink). He effortlessly jumps these massive jumps. It looks like he's plodding around a hunter course:












and Cabardino, a Holsteiner based here in Canada. He's a champion 4' hunter and jumper. If I had the right mare, this is who I'd breed her to:






P.S. I don't think it's a problem using these pics as they are public and the stallions are marketed. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## chandab (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't know if he's still alive, as I quit following when he retired; but my favorite is Big Ben. [i pretty much quit watching jumping when he retired. I'm a die-hard western rider, but loved watching Big Ben.]


----------



## Ferrah (Oct 22, 2008)

Big Ben passed away a couple years ago from colic





My favorites right now are Hickstead the show jumper, Colnels Smoking Gun, and Banjo Whiz.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 22, 2008)

chandab said:


> Don't know if he's still alive, as I quit following when he retired; but my favorite is Big Ben. [i pretty much quit watching jumping when he retired. I'm a die-hard western rider, but loved watching Big Ben.]



He was my fave too. He's been dead for quite a while now (1999).


----------



## Kendra (Oct 22, 2008)

Cumano is the one that bucks his way around the course, isn't he? He'd make my list too! I love watching him, he obviously loves his job so much!!

Bleu Hors Matine of course, I still watch the You Tube from the WEG every so often!

Grated Coconut - he's such an athlete, so great at what he does, and he knows it! He's also a sweetheart.

Bio for Grated Coconut (I'm still looking for a pic ...)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 22, 2008)

Im kinda bias but here are my favs

Rogue











Lokey


----------



## Shari (Oct 22, 2008)

Humm....

Favorite big breeds.... Icelandic's, Fjords, Marans, Highland, Nordic horses for the most part. All the Traditionally built ones.

Favorite all time Stallion. An High school Andalusian stallion I worked with wayyy in the past named Bizzaro, or Biz for short. He was an Traditional old fashion 14.3 hand broque stallion which I loved and sadly not something you see with in the breed now a days.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 22, 2008)

Hmmm..

Well I have several and can't choose a few, sooo I'll go with my fav. studs in my favorite breeds:

For appies I LOVED Dreamfinder, you just don't get any prettier than he, and boy has he proven he can produce both quality and color:

DREAMFINDER

I also loved one of his sons, he was my dream horse, saw him born live via foal cam on the net 7 years ago, have followed him through his show and breeding career, finally was able to meet him in person a couple years ago when he was bought by a couple here in Ohio and was standing at stud at a farm just down the road, will never forget that day



Unfortunately he passed away just a few months ago














HI TECH COWBOY

For Paints, I LOVE LOVE LOVE this fella, he's proving to be an awesome all-round sire

BEARLY A DIAMOND

For AQHA, I love the Zippo bred horses



Have one of my own (he's also Hotrodder's Jet Set grandson



)






I also like a dun stallion named Golden Impact, he's foundation bred but has the style and look to compete (and win) in today's halter classes AND he can also compete and win in performance classes, which I feel is the type of horse AQHA/APHA/ApHC need to focus more on



Those that can halter AND ride

Golden Impact

Just a few.. I could go on and on


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine was Big Ben as well. I also had an affinity to "Monopoly" . Jill Henselwood living just up one street over from me I was THRILLED to see her medal win at the Olympics this year


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 22, 2008)

I like pretty much any Freisian stallion like the one on Ladyhawke. I loved Gem Twist- I got to see him live in the Baltimore Jumpling Classic back in 1980-something.I am partial to Secretariat, who won the Triple Crown the year I was born.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful choices and pics so far. I'm not familiar with the Western world at all (big name horses etc.), but so appreciate the discipline and want to see MORE


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 24, 2008)

My all time favorite horse is no longer living........

Phar Lap- Australian Race Horse


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 24, 2008)

What a heart...


----------



## Floridachick (Oct 24, 2008)

They look really thin and undermuscled.







Ashley said:


> Im kinda bias but here are my favs
> Rogue
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shari (Oct 24, 2008)

Ashley rescued them and are feeding them up.


----------



## Floridachick (Oct 24, 2008)

PHEW!~ I am so relived to hear that! GO Ashley!







Shari said:


> Ashley rescued them and are feeding them up.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't have pictures at hand, but Rugged Lark was a big favorite, super talented and versatile horse. Zips Chocolate Chip, western pleasure champion & sire, others I can't remember - have been out of it for too long. Some of the old Doc Bar horses were fantastic athletes.

Personal favorite of what I have owned is my now 30 yr old Quarter mare. She's Skipper W mostly, good solid breeding nothing particularly fancy or trendy at the time, just a well made, incredibly good horse.





Jan


----------



## Ashley (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldnt starve my horses.

I got Lokey, the appy, almost 2 months ago. HE is 24(what I was told but think hes older) and is in almost perfect condition now.

Roger has been here a week. HE is 27 and those pics were the day I got him. He to has filled in a bit, but is for sure shinny and alot more spirit now.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 24, 2008)

> I don't have pictures at hand, but Rugged Lark was a big favorite, super talented and versatile horse


Ahh yes, Rugged Lark



A 2-time Superhorse who won major awards in NINE different events

Rugged Lark

(Photo above was taken at 22 years of age) Unfortunately he passed in 2004

I love Lynn Palm's Rugged Lark son, Rugged Painted Lark

Rugged Painted Lark



> Matt73 Beautiful choices and pics so far. I'm not familiar with the Western world at all (big name horses etc.), but so appreciate the discipline and want to see MORE wink.gif


Ok Matt you asked for it!

Let's go with my favorite reining stallions:

Hollywood Dun It, a gorgeous buckskin that needs no introduction and makes any reining person smile and nod with approval, NRHA Hall of Fame member, NRHA's Leading All-Time Sire of Reining Horses whose sons/daughters earnings have totaled well over $4 million.. Unfortunately lost him as well in 2005 to testicular cancer



HUGE HUGE HUGE loss

Hollywood Dun It

And a short clip of him doing what he did best







Topsail Whiz, second stallion to hit the $5 million offspring mark (in 2007), (and I believe the current leading reining sire since Dun It's death, will have to check into that) He's the only stallion to produce a champion in every division of the National Reining Horse Futurity.. Believe he's 21 this year and still going strong





Topsail Whiz


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 24, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > I don't have pictures at hand, but Rugged Lark was a big favorite, super talented and versatile horse
> 
> 
> Ahh yes, Rugged Lark
> ...




Wow...Thank You


----------



## ontherisefarm (Oct 24, 2008)

I would have to say Dreamfinder as well.....




He was quite the appy stud... Perpetuation is my next favorite..


----------



## New_Image (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm with Ashley





My favorite big horse is my own, Miss Molly Fever



She has been with me for years and as most know, was my first horse, now 21 years old.


----------



## susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Witez II

Not only for his beauty and his contribution to the Arabian breed, but also for his amazing life story.

His biography, "And Miles To Go," by Linell Nash Smith, has long been a favorite of mine.

Here are some photos

http://www.arabs-iowa.com/AFH-WitezII.htm

although not all do him justice

And a short version of his story

http://www.equinepost.com/resources/eps/ep...asp?Archive=103


----------



## CKC (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt those horses are amazing! I love all types of riding, but my first love is hunter/jumper.

My favorite Quarter horse stallion is(was) The Last Captive(sire: Last Detail). He had to be gelded for health reasons. I dreamed of owning a son of his. I was able to get a yearling son(Moxie) of his in 2006. He's about 16.1 now at only 3 years old.

I have to say my all time favorites are ones that we own.

My favorite gelding:

Captive Moxie "Moxie"






My favorite mare:

Hope To Surprise Ya "Surprise"


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 25, 2008)

I have always loved Judgement ISF. He is such a gorgeous stallion, and can JUMP too. If I had a mare eligable, I would breed to him in a second. He is still showing at 14 years old.





Here is a slideshow of him:

http://www.ironspringfarm.com/horses/profi....php?catunid=34


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 25, 2008)

I



Molly and Moxie guys! Beautiful!

Judgement has always been a fave of mine too. Iron Spring Farms has some nice horses!


----------



## frekles93 (Oct 26, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]My all time FAV QH is Doc Bar....[/SIZE]

April


----------



## Seashells (Oct 26, 2008)

All time favorite.....Nick Barkly's horse "cocoa".....(Big Valley). I could never take my eyes off that horse


----------



## MiniHGal (Oct 26, 2008)

Just dropping in real quick on a study break, but I love these two WB stallions. Different types of movement, but I'd gladly have either one (we should have this in mini size....). I really like the first one, but the second, especially crossed on some of the less extreme mares would be awesome. Actually, I REALLY like Rubin Cortes' walk.

Furst Romancier, Oldenburg (and others), young stallion (so I'll be interested in watching his get develop):

Youtube of Furst Romancier

Rubin Cortes, also Oldenburg, a little older stallion (first video is him early on, and the next is older...so the first is more flashy but the second shows that he can pull it together):


----------



## tnovak (Oct 27, 2008)

Witez!!!!!!!! I read about Witez 1 many years ago-my 'boyfriend' even handmade a stall nameplate for me-silver with black leather letters!!!!! Book was by Pohaysky (sp?) The w in Witez is pronounced as a V.



susanne said:


> Witez II
> Not only for his beauty and his contribution to the Arabian breed, but also for his amazing life story.
> 
> His biography, "And Miles To Go," by Linell Nash Smith, has long been a favorite of mine.
> ...


----------



## vvf (Oct 27, 2008)

susanne said:


> Witez II
> Not only for his beauty and his contribution to the Arabian breed, but also for his amazing life story.
> 
> His biography, "And Miles To Go," by Linell Nash Smith, has long been a favorite of mine.
> ...


I agree with you about Witez II.

Back in the early 70's, I worked for an Arab farm that owned a son of Witez... Beautiful horse!!


----------

